# Monarda didyma



## beenni

Dragii mei,

Sunt din nou în situaţia de a nu putea găsi traducerea în română a unei plante care în latină se numeşte _Monarda didyma_. 
Pentru mai multe detalii, vă rog consultaţi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monarda_didyma

Vă mulţumesc,
b


----------



## Reef Archer

Mentă indiană.

~EDIT~
Hmm... cică ar fi și bergamotă (deși dex-ul spune că bergamotele-s doar pere), și busuioc turcesc sau urzică indiană, sau că ar fi doar o subspecie/varietate de mentă indiană și de fapt ar fi mentă decorativă.

Good luck solving this one out!


----------



## farscape

Prietenul meu biologul spune că "monarda didyma" nu exista în flora  României, drept pentru care în tratatele ştiinţifice nu există un  echivalent direct. Deci se pot "inventa" diverse traduceri.

În opinia lui monardă purpurie, bergamotă indiană sau chiar mentă indiană (deşi este o specie oarecum diferită) ar putea fi folosite. 

Later,


----------



## beenni

Vă mulțumesc amândurora.

O zi bună,
b


----------

